# Teilausschnitte in Freehand erstellen



## Unequestion (19. September 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe gerade erst angefangen mit Freehand zu arbeiten und versuche mich schwerfällig von einem Schritt zum nächsten zu hangeln.   Mein momentanes Problem besteht darin, dass ich nicht weiß, wie man aus einem Bild (einer eingescanten Zeichnung) einen Teil der Zeichnung ausschneidet und diesen Ausschnitt dann weiterverarbeitet. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus

Um das Ganze nocheinmal zu präzisieren: ich könnte ja auch mit Photoshop o.ä. ausschneiden, abspeichern und das in Freehand öffnen, nur dann geht mir die "Vektor-Eigenschaft" verloren, und mein Bild ist pixelig wenn ich es in Freehand vergrößere. Daher erscheint mir die Lösung darin zu sein, mein "Vektor-Bild" in Freehand selbst schon zu beschneiden


----------



## akrite (19. September 2005)

...wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, hast Du bereits aus einer bitmap eine Vektorgrafik gemacht ? Wenn ich richtig liege, dann kannst Du unerwünschte Teile mit dem Beschneidungstool vom Rest abtrennen und löschen. OK, man braucht ein büschen Übung...

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Unequestion (20. September 2005)

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort. Leider kann ich mit deinem Tip noch nicht so viel anfangen, weil ich nicht weiß, wo ich das Beschneidungstool finden kann und wie ich es bediene. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## akrite (21. September 2005)

unter Freehand MX drückst Du [A] und hast das Messer ( so die deutsche Bezeichnung fürs Tool ) und benutzt es genau so wie Du ein Messer benutzen würdest: Du wählst einen Startpunkt, drückst die linke Maustaste, hältst sie gedrückt und ziehst sie bis zum Endpunkt, linke Maustaste loslassen und schon ist die Form abgetrennt !

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Unequestion (22. September 2005)

so leid es mir tut, aber ich bekomme es nicht hin   

Dass es sich um eine Vektorgrafik handelt habe ich kontrolliert, daran kann es also nicht liegen. Wenn ich "a" drücke bekomme ich das "Teilauswahl"-Tool, ok, kein Problem, das Messer kann ich ja auch selber finden in der Toolleiste links. Ich habe alle möglichen Messergrößen ausprobiert, aber es passiert einfach nichts wenn ich mit dem Messertool durchs Bild gehe. Keine Reaktion?


----------



## akrite (23. September 2005)

...dann sende mir einfach mal die Datei und ich überprüfe das, bzw. mache einen Screenshot und sag was weg soll ...

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Unequestion (23. September 2005)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für das freundliche Angebot. Ich habe nun einen Screenshot gemacht und schicke dir zusätzlich die Datei. Du wirst dich wahrscheinlich ein wenig über das Motiv wundern, aber es ist für mein Kunstseminar zur digitalen Bilderzeugung. Wir haben Zeichnungen eingescant und bearbeiten sie dann mit Hilfe des Computers weiter. Bei dem Teilausschitt werde ich die Struktur herausarbeiten, so dass es dann wie eine "Wiese" aussieht. Nur so zur Information  
Ein ganz dickes Dankeschön


----------



## Unequestion (23. September 2005)

Nun noch der Teilausschnitt


----------



## akrite (24. September 2005)

...auch auf die Gefahr hin mich unbeliebt zu machen, aber beide Bilder sind KEINE Vektorgrafiken ! Sieht man auch schon am Format (*tiff, *.psd). Jetzt müßtest Du folgendermaßen vorgehen :

- den Ausschnitt mit Photoshop erfassen und in eine neue Datei speichern.
- die neue Datei in Freehand importieren
- dieses Bild(Bitmap) dann tracen/nachzeichnen lassen.
- die Bitmap entfernen, et voila Du hast eine reine Vektorgrafik

...eine Teilauswahl (Rechteck, oder Polygon)von Bitmaps wie in Photoshop gibt es in Freehand nicht, Du kannst lediglich die Pfade(Vektorgrafik) auswählen. Auch kann man hier nicht mit dem Radiergummi den überflüssigen Teil wegradieren - ist halt ein Vektorgrafikprogramm.

Grüße
Andreas


----------

